#     ,   ?

## chernusha

,      ,           .    ???   .

----------


## efreytor

.  (     .    )
 7703363868,  770301001
/  40101810800000010041   1    , . -705,  044583001, /  .


** 




!      ,   2010 

392 1 02 02010 06 *000 160	     ,           
392 1 02 02020 06 *000 160	     ,           
392 1 09 02030 06 *000 160	     ,            (     2009  )
392 1 09 02040 06 *000 160	     ,            (     2009  )
392 1 02 02041 06 *000 160	              ,         ,     
392 1 02 02080 06 *000 160	 ,         ,          
392 1 02 02100 06 *000 160	       ,      ,           
392 1 02 02110 06 *000 160	       ,      ,           
392 1 16 20010 06 1000 140	  ()               ,   (     )
392 1 16 20050 01 1000 140	  (),             48−51          ,     ,           

     *000  14−17    :

        * 1000    , ,  ( ,   ,      , , );
        * 2000       , , ;
        * 3000     ()   , , .

----------


## chernusha

efreytor  !!!  :Rotate:

----------


## chernusha

> .  (     .    )
>  7703363868,  770301001
> /  40101810800000010041   1    , . -705,  044583001, /  .


       ??? .  - 02,     14 ???

----------


## efreytor

*chernusha*,     ?

----------


## chernusha

> ??? .  - 02,     14 ???


     , :Redface:    09.  :Big Grin:

----------


## efreytor

*chernusha*,     ? ?

----------


## chernusha

> *chernusha*,     ? ?


, ,     ,   ,    09,    ???

----------


## efreytor

...  :Embarrassment:      ..    ...? ? ?              ?     ?

----------


## chernusha

> ...      ..    ...? ? ?              ?     ?


, .   .  ,  .

----------


## efreytor

.. #         572  (4330 . &#215; 1.1% &#215; 12 .);
#        1039  (4330 . &#215; 2% &#215; 12 .).

----------


## chernusha

> .. #         572  (4330 . &#215; 1.1% &#215; 12 .);
> #        1039  (4330 . &#215; 2% &#215; 12 .).


, . :Big Grin:     .     .     09   .    ???

----------


## efreytor

.

----------


## chernusha

> .


   !!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Smilie:

----------


## P-Stone

,     ,    -      a () (     - ) ?        ?

----------


## 2007

.

----------


## P-Stone

.    ,   ,   .         (      ,   ).
:        ?       ?

----------


## Feminka

,   :     .

----------


## P-Stone

!    ,     ,   .   ,     ,       2 , 4  4  - ,       .   ,   ,         ,  " 25"!

----------


## P-Stone



----------


## Antoninka25

.     ,       2010 .        ?  2.9%.    ,    .   29.10.2010.  63     ?   -        ,   ?

----------


## .

.          ,     .
    ,

----------


## Antoninka25

:Big Grin:      ,          ?

----------


## .



----------


## Antoninka25

:yes:

----------


## kurdik

,    2011        ?  ?   , ?

----------


## .



----------


## kurdik



----------


## 78

,    !
     .    .     .  !

----------


## .

-,               . -,

----------

(   6%)  15  :
1.  - 26% 
 
     .  (     .    )
 7703363868,  770301001
/  40101810800000010041   1    , . -705,  044583001
 - 39210202010061000160
  
 - 39210202020061000160

2. :
 2,1%
     .  (     .    )
 7703363868,  770301001
/  40101810800000010041   1    , . -705,  044583001
 - 39210202100081000160
 - 3% 

 - 39210202110091000160

3.  - 2,9% 
  (    )
:   .  ( -     )
 7710030933  770701001
/ 40101810800000010041   1     . 
 - 044583001
 - 39310202050071000160

4.     

      ( ) - 01

 ?

----------


## 78

.,  !
   ,    .      /,   (((

----------

> /,   (((


      " -    /"

----------


## hiker

%     ?    3,1,    2,0
  - 14/  /

----------


## .

.       **

----------

> %     ?    3,1,    2,0


,  .
  ?



> - 14/  /


    01.01.2011?
   01,          01.

 - 02?

     .  0,2%   ?

----------


## .

> 0,2%   ?


 ,

----------


## 78

,    ,   .  ,  !)))))

----------


## Await

,       2010( )   13.01.2011  :Frown:    ...
  - ?       -?   :Frown:   ?

----------


## .

.       :Smilie:

----------

> .


 ,     1 .  ,      , - 2   (((

----------

,  ,    6%,  2010    :   ,   : ,   2011  : , ,  ,     :                   ? . .  4     2  ?

----------

3.02.2011      ?  25 ?           ,       , ?

----------

> 3.02.2011      ?  25 ?           ,       , ?


1.         
2.

----------


## .

> . .  4     2  ?

----------

.

----------

[QUOTE= ;53146133]
3.  - 2,9% 
  (    )
:   .  ( -     )
 7710030933  770701001
/ 40101810800000010041   1     . 
 - 044583001
 - 39310202050071000160



   (       2010  2,9%)                          01  2011 .       .    :
-         (2,9%) -          39310202090071000160;
-         - 39310202050071000160

----------

> ,    2011        ?  ?   , ?





> 


1.׸  ?    !
      2011     !?

2.         ( -26.0% )   (  -3.1% 	2.0%)        31.12.2011?
http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/..._


3.       ( 15   )?
   ,          ,  ?

----------


## .

,  . 
   .      .

----------

.

----------

, ,     , , ,  -   ,   ?     .  ., ?

----------


## .

,

----------

> ,


  :



> .


    - 1   ( 3     2-  )?
   ,    ,   ?
,  .

----------


## .

-   .

----------

> -   .


  ,      .,  ,   ,   (   , ).  ,       .

----------

> .       **


,   ,   2%,   3,1%?   1 - ,  2,1%,   3%,    ?

----------


## .

.   1 .

----------

!!!

----------


## Nadinak

! , ,
 6% 1946 ..        2011?

----------


## Feminka

> 6% 1946 ..        2011?


26%,    ,    ,

----------


## Milagros

-    . ?       ,         , ....

----------

-   -

----------


## Larik

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%A...83%D1%80%D0%B3

----------

,  )))        ?

----------


## Larik



----------

!!!

----------

-   :
,  - 01?
 - 08?

      (  - 02)  1.      ,   01        \  .

           -   08...

----------

,    ?

----------


## n00b

, .

,  2.9% -  69.31  69.1 ?

----------


## Nadinak

> *Feminka:* 26%,    ,    ,      (http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%A...BE%D0%B4%D0%B0)


!

----------

, !
, , , , 
1.       2,9%    .    ??
2.      ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

?

----------

-    2011? (  )

----------


## .

> 2,9%    .    ??


 



> ?


 



> -    2011? (  )


    ?       .        ,

----------


## 233

2011    ?
    ?:
 392 1 02 02100 08 1000 160
 392 1 02 02110 09 1000 160

----------


## .

http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr101.htm

----------

> (    )
> :   .  ( -     )
>  7710030933  770701001
> / 40101810800000010041   1     . 
>  - 044583001
>  - 39310202050071000160


  --     ,   2.9%  393	10202090071000160

----------


## TALA04

> -   :
> ,  - 01?
>  - 08?
> 
>       (  - 02)  1.      ,   01        \  .
> 
>            -   08...


    08,       - 01.
 ,    .
 ,  -  01. :Frown:

----------


## .



----------

., ..    ,         ?

----------


## .

,    ,   .     01, 14  08,

----------

> -,               . -,


 http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%9...BA%D0%B2%D0%B0  (

----------


## .

**,     .  Explorer ,     .

----------

)
      15  -      14    + 7 ( ?)       ,?
     15?

----------


## .

**,    15, ,    15        .      ,

----------

> **,    15, ,    15        .      ,


 .

----------


## .

.       ?   :Smilie:

----------

...!))

----------


## Jeida

....
  , , 6% -   . 
      ,      . 
     (2%)   (3.1%)  -      ????
    12039,2 , 1610,76  . 

     ???? 

 ...

----------


## .

.

----------

,       2010  (              ),    ,  
392 1 02 02100 08 1000 160      ,     572 
392 1 02 02110 09 1000 160      ,     1039 
392 1 02 02010 06 1000 160      ,            7274.40 
392 1 02 02020 06 1000 160      ,            3117.60

----------


## .

2011

----------


## merl22

!            ,     15%.     ?
392 1 02 02010 06 1000 160 -      ,           
393 1 02 02050 07 1000 160 -              
392 1 02 02100 08 1000 160 -      ,    
392 1 02 02110 09 1000 160 -      ,    

  :
26%   (1  64  )
2,9% 
3,1% 
2% 

   .

----------


## .



----------

26%   
2,9% 
3,1% 
2%  
 .    , ?   -  15%, ?

----------


## 2007

> 26%


   ,  1966 ..  
  - 20% , 6%

----------

,     ,    ?

----------


## 111

> ,  )))        ?


          .     ,    .    ?  :

"         
:   . - (  -   );  7802114044,  780201001. "

                -   .      ,         ,     (

----------


## .

.      .  ,

----------

.     ,    . ?

----------

-     ,    -           ?

----------

> .  (     .    )
>  7703363868,  770301001
> /  40101810800000010041   1    , . -705,  044583001, /  .
> 
> 
> ** 
>  ...


, :    2011           ?   ?

----------


## Annkisl

! 
    /.        .       ,           ? 
     /?

----------

> ! 
>     /.        .       ,           ? 
>      /?


     .

----------

